# Passing of Grand Master Remy A. Presas



## Datu Tim Hartman

Greetings,
            I am sad to say that at I have been informed by Maria Presas (daughter of GM Remy Presas), that at 7:40pm eastern time Grand Master Remy Amador Presas passed away due to the effects of a brain tumor. Our prayers go out to the family that has been left behind. I will try to get the details about the funeral and put them on tour site (www.wmarnis.com) for those who would like to attend and pay their respect. 


Tim Hartman
Remy Presas' Modern Arnis
wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Rest in Peace Professor. 

Announcement has been posted on rec.martial-arts newsgroup.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If anyone reading this has a favorite picture of Professor Presas and would like to share it, please e-mail it to webmaster@martialtalk.com and we will add it to a photo tribute gallery here.  If you would like to share a story or comment to go with the pic that would also be great.

Thank you.

Bob Hubbard
Admin - Martialtalk.com


----------



## LabanB

A great loss to the FMA community. Its always sad to lose someone who has worked hard at bringing the attention of the worlds MA community to the effectiveness of the FMA.

Condolences to his family and friends.

Bill Lowery


----------



## GouRonin

Mr. Presas worked tiredlessly to spread his art. The man was a phenomenal martial artist.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

A MESSAGE FROM BOBBY TABOADA


To the family, friends, and students of Grandmaster Remy Presas:

I would like to express my deepest sympathy to you all for the loss of Grandmaster Remy Presas.  Remy was a very dear friend of mine who helped and supported me in many ways in the past.  If it wasn't for Remy, I probably wouldn't be where I am today.

Remy was one of the original members of the Balintawak Escrima Group and received personal instruction from the late Great Grandmaster Anciong Bacon.  By the time I became involved with the Balintawak Group, Remy was already long gone.  Since then, he had created Modern Arnis and made a name for himself.  In my eyes,  Remy is the "Great Grandfather" of the Filipino martial arts and I consider myself a "follower" of his.  When I first heard that he was promoting the Filipino martial arts abroad, I became inspired to follow in that same path.  Through his example, he gave me the courage to leave the Philippines and come to the United States.  In 1992, when I met up with him in Charlotte, North Carolina, where I now reside, he helped give me a head start in teaching classes and seminars.  I was honored when he included me as a featured instructor, along with Wally Jay, George Dillman, and himself, at the Martial Arts Extravaganza in 1993.

He and I became very close friends.  When I got married the following year, he was the maninoy (godfather) of my wedding.

It is my hope that Remy's name, his art of Modern Arnis, and the foundation he's set will continue to be carried on and that his art will continue to flourish throughout the world.  The realization of this goal will require a unified, cooperative effort.  We must all help to keep his dream alive.

Best wishes to you all,

Bobby Taboada
Balintawak Arnis/Escrima International Grandmaster

September 2, 2001


----------



## Guro Harold

Hello Everyone,

Wanted to start a new thread to get the word out about the various tributes to the Professor that reside on the web.  I feel that this thread should be non-partisan, therefore I will start the thread by mentioning various ones.  If there are others, please share them.


http://www.modernarnis.net/professor/memorial.shtml
http://www.martialtalk.com/remy/
http://www.gmpresas.com


Best Regards,

Palusut


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Good idea.  Be even nicer if all of them were linked together too.   I'll add the links to the others to the MT one next update.

:asian:


----------



## Icepick

I've got a little Remy story to share...

It was probably 1999, at a seminar in Philadelphia.  Professor had just finished showing a nifty move.  Left on right tapi-tapi, where an incoming forehand strike is passed, then scooped to trap the stick hand.  A secondary punch from the live hand is then parried , and trapped along with the stick, leaving Professor's free hand to grab the back of your head and pull it into his fist.

Very cool, but a little flashy for my reality-seeking tastes.  SO, off to the side, I told him so.  "Professor, will that REALLY work, it seems like it takes a long time to trap that stick hand.", says me, being the slow learner that I am.

Professor looked at me and said, "Attack me!".

I whipped off angle #1, and as soon as I felt him starting to parry, threw a left cross.  Before I knew what happened, he had both hands trapped, and his stick hand was rapidly approaching my nose.  I heard my wife yell, "REMY!", and he stopped, laughed, messed up my hair, and said, " But I will not do this, because he is my (priend)(sic)."

I miss him dearly.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Prof. Presas was a guide I needed in a moment of change in my life.  I was nearing the end of my tournament career and had been, for the most part, a karate jock.  He changed my outlook on the martial arts and broadened my scope immensely.  When I think of him these days, I do not get sad at his passing but instead smile at the good times we had.  He followed the cycle we all must pass through, from birth through life and then death.  I, for one, am glad that he passed through my life.
Dan Anderson


----------



## JediBudo

Here is where another memorial page is where you can post your experiences with the professor or how he touched your life.


http://www.arnis4life.com/

Just click on "The Touch Of Remy Presas"


----------



## tonbo

*bows head and offers a salute*

Rest in peace, sir.

Thanks for all you have given, and the care with which you shared it.

Peace--


----------

